# Hardwiring an 3.5 2006 Altima ??



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

I got one of those FM tunners for my Sirius Radio and Ipod and i feel i am being cheated on the qaulity of sound. I spoke to this tech guy and he told me its not possible to hardwire my car. I dont understand how this is so? there is no way to split an audio video jack? Or make a switch? FM tunner sucks and i want to use my car sound systems full potential !

Anyone know who the fuck could hardwire my car or show me how?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Stock deck = no AUX jacks of any kind. So only way to use an attachment is to use an FM tuner. Now if you want to use the FM tuner for both your Sirius & IPod, may be a way to wire a 3 way switch in. Would have to see just what you were using though. Your FM tuner prolly' actually has an AUX input.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> Stock deck = no AUX jacks of any kind. So only way to use an attachment is to use an FM tuner. Now if you want to use the FM tuner for both your Sirius & IPod, may be a way to wire a 3 way switch in. Would have to see just what you were using though. Your FM tuner prolly' actually has an AUX input.


Man this just really puntures my nerve. What a waste of a Bose sound system. :bs:


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah'... thats the main thing about hooking stuff up to a stock system. No sub jack, or AUX inputs, or RCA outs. There are ways around is (like an FM mod). But you end up with a lower quality sound. Really not enough people wanting these options to affect their sales, so we will prolly' never see this stuff on a stock deck. We may though actually because of all these new toys like Sirius and MP3 players. :::shruggs:::


----------



## 4DOORCOUPE (Oct 17, 2005)

MrFurious said:


> Yeah'... thats the main thing about hooking stuff up to a stock system. No sub jack, or AUX inputs, or RCA outs. There are ways around is (like an FM mod). But you end up with a lower quality sound. Really not enough people wanting these options to affect their sales, so we will prolly' never see this stuff on a stock deck. We may though actually because of all these new toys like Sirius and MP3 players. :::shruggs:::


I'm sort of in the same boat here as well. I just got a Sirius S50 for Christmas and I'm looking at a way to hardwire the device to the stock HU. From the little research I've done, this is the best way to do it. FM transmitters or modulators will not give you best sound quality. Fortunately, Active Tuning makes an Aux Input Plug for my HU. I think I'll also add the recommended line driver to increase the sound output. I was going just have BestBuy do the install but I think I can do it a little better and save some cheddar! 

We'll see how it goes!


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

4DOORCOUPE said:


> I'm sort of in the same boat here as well. I just got a Sirius S50 for Christmas and I'm looking at a way to hardwire the device to the stock HU. From the little research I've done, this is the best way to do it. FM transmitters or modulators will not give you best sound quality. Fortunately, Active Tuning makes an Aux Input Plug for my HU. I think I'll also add the recommended line driver to increase the sound output. I was going just have BestBuy do the install but I think I can do it a little better and save some cheddar!
> 
> We'll see how it goes!


Well pass the word i am sure with all the techno-geeks out there who have a phd in electronics could figure something out. It seems like such a simple concept and yet this is so complicated. If anyone figures something or finds out anything post it!


----------



## melhow44 (Dec 30, 2005)

Is this not what you are looking for? 

AAI-NIS


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

melhow44 said:


> Is this not what you are looking for?
> 
> AAI-NIS


Looks like it ! Thanks for the find. I am going to do my research and if it does what it says it does i will get it.

Thanks again


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

The link is gone for this website so here is a updated version of this product.

http://www.mp3car.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=186


----------



## Danmuzicman (Mar 15, 2006)

use a fm modulator like this http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...CategoryId=pcmcat10400050005&id=1117177049245 you may need to get some attenna adaptors but it works pretty good almost no noise at all.


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

Danmuzicman said:


> use a fm modulator like this http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...CategoryId=pcmcat10400050005&id=1117177049245 you may need to get some attenna adaptors but it works pretty good almost no noise at all.



I am sorry dude! Like i said before, FM turners are going to cheat out of the sound quality. Now if your a person who is not an audio buff and real anal about crystal clear sound like me then go head and spen $30.00 on a FM tunner from Target. I spent good money on a kick ass sound system in my car and when i got AAI-NIS2 it was well worth it. I use my SAT button as an aux, i can interchange my Sirius and Ipod with a audio jack. I once again give credit to melhow44 for getting me set up with this product.

Laterz


----------



## Danmuzicman (Mar 15, 2006)

fm tuner, as in a new head unit?


----------



## voodrew (Mar 23, 2009)

*anything different with the 2006 altima?*

I own a 2006 altima, it does not have Bose or a disc changer stereo system, I was hoping someone could tell me what the differences I might encounter installing a Pac Aainis2 Auxilliary Input For Nissan And Infiniti would be from the 2005 model pics with the changer?


----------

